# Little Litter Dog



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

http://www.weau.com/home/headlines/35162479.html



> You sometimes can't help but attract attention if you're a dog...
> 
> "No, she doesn't get ice cream if she does a good job," Anne Vaini tells the three kiddos clustered around her dog, Emma.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I love what one of my clients wrote:



> Posted by: Luke Location: Eau Claire on Nov 27, 2008 at 10:02 AM
> Anne is a great trainer. We have a couple dogs that she is in the process of helping us train, one is a pit bull/boxer mix that was a rescue dog. She is wonderful. I recommend her to anyone who wants someone with a hands on approach and really cares about all dogs no matter what the breed.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very cooool! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

So cool that you're in the paper and that you're getting attention for the training you've done with Emma. 

Coming from Ontario, where BSL is fully in force, Emma wouldn't be able to pick up trash because she would be required to be leashed and muzzled. Nice to see that an APBT (or any bully breed) is getting good press, for a change.

Good work, both of you.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I have heard that in Ontario there isn't a way around the muzzle law even with a CGN, certified service dog. Have you heard of Shasta Fawn? She's a APBT certified service dog up there in Ontario and the handler has a heck of a time with the red tape.

I used to travel to Canada (Ontario) every year for vacation. My extended family owns land there and we've been going there for 40 years. I haven't gone since the breed ban and I have no plans for future travel because of it.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

_I used to travel to Canada (Ontario) every year for vacation. My extended family owns land there and we've been going there for 40 years. I haven't gone since the breed ban and I have no plans for future travel because of it. _

Best not to bring Emma to Ontario, she faces seizure and euthanasia just for being a prohibited breed. Nice piece of legislation, eh?


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I understand there is some grey area. For a dog being brought in, IF the person who works at the border (y'know, the one that asks how much beer and ammo you're bringing in) does not believe the dog appears to be an APBT type dog, then the dog is free to travel. However, talking to all the different officials and not getting a conclusive answer was enough that I wasn't willing to risk it with my terrier/greyhound mix I had at the time.

Sucks.  It's a beautiful place!


----------

